# Glow-in-the-Dark Sticker Windows & French Doors!



## tolisamarie (Dec 3, 2021)

The very first Glowing Moss DIY I found was the Glow-in-the-Dark Stickers. I was so disappointed. There are so many cool items, and I got stickers.  

Who knew that I'd be crafting these things like mad to make windows and French doors? 

The creator that figured out these could be used this way is an absolute Genius! 

Are you making windows & French doors in your houses too?


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 4, 2021)

For those who are looking to make these,

The creator code for the French doors is: MA-2668-7936-2620

The plain window panes  (in last pic) is from creator MA-1911-9530-2484


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 5, 2021)

I love the stickers! I’m trying to control myself and not use all my design slots for these designs.


----------



## AquaMarie (Dec 5, 2021)

This is amazing! I literally didn't know this was a thing until I read your post. You changed my life, lol.


----------



## HollySeeker (Dec 5, 2021)

My friend sent me a video about this a few weeks ago, and today I finally found the DIY! (Although I found it a while ago on my other switch but don't have the DLC on there). Can't wait to give these ideas a go!


----------



## inazuma (Dec 5, 2021)

i found some to spice up your islands DDD



Spoiler: pat me


----------



## Venn (Dec 5, 2021)

I've definitely been wondering about these as the pictures I have been seeing are amazing! Definitely inspires a few idea, but I need to get more houses done first.


----------



## dragonair (Dec 5, 2021)

I've only seen the french doors but I love all the variations that inazuma posted! Such a wide range of things that can be done with these stickers, I'm really excited to see more being made!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 5, 2021)

inazuma said:


> i found some to spice up your islands DDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! I love all of these!!! Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 6, 2021)

HollySeeker said:


> My friend sent me a video about this a few weeks ago, and today I finally found the DIY! (Although I found it a while ago on my other switch but don't have the DLC on there). Can't wait to give these ideas a go!



I hope you'll share some pics with us here once you've done some sticker decorating!


----------



## Flicky (Dec 6, 2021)

I'd love to use these, but I'm all out of Custom Design pattern slots!

It's such a shame, because the buildings on the Stormy-night wallpaper really annoy me (I want it for an otherwise Medieval themed home, and the modern buildings, as you can imagine, stick out a mile).


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 6, 2021)

May I ask what the difference is between the stickers and just putting the custom designs on the wall? I’m a bit confused


----------



## Imbri (Dec 6, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> May I ask what the difference is between the stickers and just putting the custom designs on the wall? I’m a bit confused


Because the stickers are flush, they look more realistic and blend better than putting a canvas up on the wall.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 6, 2021)

I've been seeing this new trend for a few weeks now and I can't wait to try it out myself after finding some gorgeous window designs on Instagram, however I have yet to unlock the glow-in-the-dark stickers on HHP or find the recipe in a message bottle on the resort's beaches.


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm definitely interested in trying these out. However, I haven't been playing playing the game as much as I would normally be after such a big update because I've been doing art and playing Fire Emblem instead lol. I'll get around to it eventually!


----------



## Misha (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh wow, this is amazing and so creative!



inazuma said:


> i found some to spice up your islands DDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially these, there are so many possibilities!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 7, 2021)

I love so many of these, but I don’t have the design spaces. I’m just using a white window and a brown one. Even those are great to use!


----------



## .MOON. (Dec 7, 2021)

I have been having lots of fun with the glow in the dark stickers making faux windows and such for a bit now but hadn’t seen the French doors. Thanks for sharing the doors!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Dec 7, 2021)

Does anyone have extra copy of this DIY


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 9, 2021)

Biancasbotique said:


> Does anyone have extra copy of this DIY



Check the shops in "Nooks Cranny"


----------



## blindPersecutor (Dec 11, 2021)

Trying to find the DIY specifically to use it for that- people are so talented with their ideas and designs!


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 11, 2021)

Man, all the new stuff you can make with those too though! You can even put little paintings everywhere using it. It's so useful for so many new designs now. I love that they added these to the game!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2021



blindPersecutor said:


> Trying to find the DIY specifically to use it for that- people are so talented with their ideas and designs!


I have an extra if you'd like it!


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 11, 2021)

inazuma said:


> i found some to spice up your islands DDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow these are amazing!


----------



## Fairdoub (Jul 4, 2022)

I did not think it would drag me so much when I first installed this game. Initially, I wanted to hasten the time while my laptop was being repaired. However, I play 2-3 hours a day now. Btw, I finally finished the renovation of my apartment last week. The first thing I decided to do was purchase new white doors. An important choice was that the door did not let noise into the room and did not let it out from there for me. My old ones were made of pine and therefore did not withstand mechanical actions well. They are also heavy, and the hinges began to sag over time.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm using the vintage wall, beadboard, and open window in my kitchen right now. Upstairs in my bedroom, I have a wall of closed windows next to my bed. It took a lot of moss to make everything I needed, but now it's easy enough to redesign them, when needed.







I have seen this on Tumblr and online, but I'm still trying to figure out what they're using to hold the lilies. For the life of me, I cannot figure it out.


----------



## azurill (Jul 4, 2022)

Imbri said:


> I'm using the vintage wall, beadboard, and open window in my kitchen right now. Upstairs in my bedroom, I have a wall of closed windows next to my bed. It took a lot of moss to make everything I needed, but now it's easy enough to redesign them, when needed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 446465
> ...


I think they are using the small wooden partition


----------



## Imbri (Jul 5, 2022)

azurill said:


> I think they are using the small wooden partition
> 
> View attachment 446479


Thank you! I have stared at that picture for so long and didn't see it. It's a nice blend.


----------



## azurill (Jul 5, 2022)

Imbri said:


> Thank you! I have stared at that picture for so long and didn't see it. It's a nice blend.


Your welcome. Yea it blends in perfectly. I had to zoom in to figure it out.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 5, 2022)

Didn't know about those until now, for some reason I thought players were using a different item. Very cool! I'll need to learn how to craft them.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 5, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Didn't know about those until now, for some reason I thought players were using a different item. Very cool! I'll need to learn how to craft them.


Best chances to find it (and the other moss/vine recipes) are on Cap'n islands that have moss. However, I found mine on the beach of HHP. Good luck!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 5, 2022)

I found about this a while back, but for some reason I’m not sure how to use them? Do we have to create the designs ourselves?


----------

